# To the Dayan/MF8 mini 4x4 owners



## Leander Wyss (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi guys

Does anyone of you can give me his opinion of the Dayan&MF8 4x4 mini? I'm considering getting it, but I didn't find a review. I searched on youtube and here in the forum aswell, but all I found were Hype-videos or threads discussing its release... so it would be really nice if anyone could lose some words 

greets


----------



## avgdi (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aTJr2yAzzw


----------



## Leander Wyss (Oct 6, 2011)

Ah damnit, i searched for Dayan/MF8, silly me, but thank you for the link  Any other opinions?


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Oct 6, 2011)

i think after breaking in it might turn good for now i think its not good very tight outer layers even though lose inners! i tried all possible things made it work this far , feels tight  ss v3 is better out of the box , i feel like robbing my friends 4x4 now XD


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32681-Mini-Dayan-MF8-4x4x4-help-required

I don't like mine. Very disappointing.


----------



## CuberFrancais (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi all I would like to buy the mini dayan/mf8 with cubesmith stickers.
What is the size of the stickers in cm.
Thank you.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 6, 2011)

Cubesmith 4x4x4 stickers are suitable for all sizes of 4x4x4.


----------



## CuberFrancais (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you sure I think the stickers dayan (large) and dayan (mini) are different.
Sorry for my bad English I use google translate.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 6, 2011)

They may be different but Cubesmith only sell one size of 4x4x4 stickers and they do fit on 6.0cm cubes (Eastsheen size).


----------



## radmin (Oct 6, 2011)

cubesmith 4x4 stickers fit well on my x-cube and shengshou. They are both about 6cm.
They look too small on my regular Dayan+MF8 4x4.


----------



## CuberFrancais (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok thank you much.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 6, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> They may be different but Cubesmith only sell one size of 4x4x4 stickers and they do fit on 6.0cm cubes (Eastsheen size).


 
Traduction: Cubesmith vend seulement une grandeur de collants de 4x4. Par contre, elle est bonne pour les cubes de 6 cm (grandeur Eastsheen)

edit: fail


----------



## RTh (Oct 6, 2011)

So overall... good or bad cube?


----------



## Akuma (Oct 6, 2011)

The cube when it comes out of the box is VERY bad.
It requires complete dissasembely, lubricating, re-assembling and all that crap.

Doing this to a 3x3 is something I am willing to suffer through but in order to make the DaYan 4x4 mini evenm usable you have to go through painstalkingly long work.

Only order if you are willing to sit down for a couple of hours of modding with it


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 6, 2011)

Akuma said:


> It requires complete dissasembely, lubricating, re-assembling and all that crap.



Even after that it's much worse than 6.6cm version. If you want a 6.0cm cube get the SS V3.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 7, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Even after that it's much worse than 6.6cm version. If you want a 6.0cm cube get the SS V3.


 
I agree with cube-a-holic. I have lubed, reassembled, played with the tensions and none of these has helped the outer layers. Its a pity I love the smaller size but until someone finds a good mod or reports that breaking in help at this at all, it is just another cube in my collection.

Unfortunately I broke my SS v3 core last weekend doing Stachu's OH challenge with particularly vigerous table abuse so am currently back to the godly D+M bigger brother.

Hopefully someone with find a good mod soon for the mini.


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 7, 2011)

How I want my hands to be 5-7% bigger, or My DaYan+MF8 be 5-10% smaller


----------



## Selkie (Oct 7, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> How I want my hands to be 5-7% bigger, or My DaYan+MF8 be 5-10% smaller


 
It is strange I do not have small hands, old and middle aged, but not small 

But for the 3x3 stage I just feel more comfortable and can get better speed on something 6.0 or 6.2cm, the 6.6 is just a little too big. Apart from the edge pops that my inaccurate turning creates. These two things aside, the D+M 6.6 is a fantastic cube. Maybe I should persevere and get used to the size.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Oct 7, 2011)

Is the mini Dayan+Mf8 outer layer still feel rough even if you try to change the spring with 2x2 spring?

I don't have mini Dayan+Mf8, so i can't try that. But it work like a charm with a new out of box 6.6 Dayan+Mf8...

EDIT : this is what i did to the bigger dayan+mf8
Maybe it will work with the little one?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30896-DaYan-mf8-4x4&p=613103#post613103


----------



## asportking (Oct 7, 2011)

So, not taking into consideration the amount of time it takes to mod/lube/break in the cube, which is the better cube? Normal sized dayan/mf8, mini dayan/mf8, or the shengshou v3? I know that it's mostly just a matter of preference, but I need a new 4x4, and if one's definitely better than the other, I'd like to know.


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 7, 2011)

Andri, I took out all springs(as I did in the bigger one) and nothing really changed


----------



## Selkie (Oct 7, 2011)

asportking said:


> So, not taking into consideration the amount of time it takes to mod/lube/break in the cube, which is the better cube? Normal sized dayan/mf8, mini dayan/mf8, or the shengshou v3? I know that it's mostly just a matter of preference, but I need a new 4x4, and if one's definitely better than the other, I'd like to know.


 
You are correct, it is very subjective. However, for me it would be the bigger D+M with the size of the SS v3, that is what I was hoping the mini D+M would be but sadly wasnt. I can solve the SS v3 a little faster in my inept hands due to the 3x3 stage but the turning of the bigger D+M is just awesome.

Different people will say different things and different cubes with suit different hands and styles. The 4x4 average wr has been broken twice recently. I believe (though and more than happy to stand corrected) that Felix Zemdegs, Dan Cohen and Giovanni Contardi all used the bigger Dayan/MF8. Thats a pretty good advert for that cube in my opinion if you had to chose a single one


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 7, 2011)

I totally agree with every your word - exact my thoughts!


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Oct 8, 2011)

guys dayan mf8 inner are very smooth the outers are too much rough feels too tight and also locks on speed solves! any suggestions for outer layers ?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 14, 2011)

Dharmesh Shahu said:


> guys dayan mf8 inner are very smooth the outers are too much rough feels too tight and also locks on speed solves! any suggestions for outer layers ?


 I just completely disassembled lubed and tensioned mine to perfection and my outers are absolutely horrible. I didn't hear about any of this is the reviews I watched which is disappointing. Looking at it it seems it's completely because of the corners. Pop an edge group out and feel the friction between just the corners and the shells. It's ridiculous. The edges just glide on past. Perhaps if we shave down the corner bases just a little bit?


----------



## timspurfan (Oct 14, 2011)

I think that is quite true (my finger often gets in between a corner and edge when trying to do a U), however, I feel that there may be some problems with the centers, but I'm not sure.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 15, 2011)

I received mine today, and it was AWFUL out of the box. I disassembled it down to the 2x2 and lubed it with Jigaloo/shock oil. It became slightly better, but I still need time to mess with the tensions. At the moment it feels extremely tight, the outer layers are extremely locky, and the inner layers are slow.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 15, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I received mine today, and it was AWFUL out of the box. I disassembled it down to the 2x2 and lubed it with Jigaloo/shock oil. It became slightly better, but I still need time to mess with the tensions. At the moment it feels extremely tight, the outer layers are extremely locky, and the inner layers are slow.


 
Can you make a youtube review?

I just got mine and the inner layers are amazing but the outer layers are slow.


----------

